# Fourth of July bike.



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fourth of July bike ready to go. 36 Shelby built Eagle. Just took this thing on a 7 mile ride yesterday and the only complaint is the prewar Goodyear tires do not perform, they held up and worked fine but the max pressure of 22 psi doesn't seem to work for a 200 plus pound guy.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 2, 2012)

That's one of my favorite frame types- I actually like the open double arch type better than the straight bar with tank look.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 2, 2012)

*Nice Ride*

Why cant you blow up the tires to 30-35?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 2, 2012)

Great bike! Is the chain ring correct for that bike? I have one like it and was never able to ID it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess I could take the pressure up but considering they are rated for 20 to 22 PSI and they are over 70 years old I didn't want to take my chances. Sure did feel it riding up a few of the small hills. As far as the chainring goes I have seen them on several Shelby built bicycles. The first bike was a 35ish Western Flyer, the second is a girls bike with a Pirate badge and  this bike with a Eagle badge. I think that chainring shows up mostly on re-branded bikes built by Shelby.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Any other Patriotic Bikes out there??*

Anybody else have a Patriotic bike they can post pics of?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 2, 2012)

1940's Shelby, it now has a red seat with stars on the back......


----------



## Rambler (Jul 2, 2012)

Loaded on the bike rack and ready to ride in the local parade...


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jul 2, 2012)

My local bike shop has a early iver johnson moto bike that's decked out in patriotic colors,  even the little flag clip on the head tube has 48 star flags on it.   I've  asked if it was for sale, but the owner's wife bought it for his birthday present.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 2, 2012)

Love the eagle on the Shelby and that ordinary makes big a statement.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 3, 2012)

Rambler,That turns on the 'Way Back Machine' with the ribbons...

In the '60's-70's ALL of us neighborhood kids would decorate our muscle bikes and ride through the local parade.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 3, 2012)

*My "Understated" '27 Ranger*

48 star American flags....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are sweet flags! I like the tiller bars as well.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 3, 2012)

I put little brass rounded acorn nuts on the tops of the flag dowels too.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 5, 2012)

my 37 Fleetwood Supreme ... what else?
we had fun at the parade on the 4th!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok Scott, I think your bike wins with that bitchen flag holder. Oh and the bike is nice too.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 4, 2015)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Fourth of July bike ready to go. 36 Shelby built Eagle. Just took this thing on a 7 mile ride yesterday and the only complaint is the prewar Goodyear tires do not perform, they held up and worked fine but the max pressure of 22 psi doesn't seem to work for a 200 plus pound guy.




Back up for the holiday!


----------



## bike (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## dboi4u (Jul 4, 2015)

These are the ones me and my wife had out today on our local parade enjoy pre and post war eras 1936 Lincoln and 1948 Firestone cruiser 99 enjoy Cabers!!!!!! [emoji95][emoji95][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji95]Happy 4th to everyone[emoji95][emoji95][emoji323][emoji323]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgibster (Jul 5, 2015)

My July 4th ride was my 1956 J C Higgins Ladies Jetflow.  Still a project bike but I put it back together for a Family Fun and Fit Firecracker Ride along the River Trail in North Little Rock.  Definitely unique among all the modern bikes and lots of people asked if they could take it for a spin.  Great to see a classic bike appreciated among all the new bikes.

 

Big thumbs up for the most American built bike there.


----------



## BikeSup (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a Shelby built pre-war with that same chain ring.


----------



## Artifex (Jul 7, 2015)

It doesn't get more Fourth of July than that!  Nice job!


----------

